# Started co2 and crypts melting



## Big-Ken (Apr 30, 2012)

*Crypt melting help*

I just got my first pressurized co2 and started injecting into my 55g two weeks ago and I noticed last night my crypts are melting (wendtii, undulatus, crispatula var. Balansae). I know this is normal and they will most likely come back but the problem is I was planning on tearing the tank down this weekend and moving all the plants into my 90g upstairs but I'm worried that the move might be too much change for them right now, should I suspend co2 for now??


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

My experience with melting Crypts is that once they start, no matter what you do, it will run its course. If it were me, I'd keep the status quo (keep CO2 going), and just postpone your tear down until the Crypts re-stabilize.


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree with Bert. Once they start, it is very unlikely that they will stop, even if you turn the CO2 off now. The Crypts WILL come back.


----------



## Big-Ken (Apr 30, 2012)

I know they will come back but I'm wondering if I can move them this weekend, I'm needing the tank they are in for my fish room for angelfish grow out. I can put it off if the crypts are going to die but I prefer to make the move this weekend


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

If you care about them, I'd wait. They MIGHT recover form the double hit, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Big-Ken (Apr 30, 2012)

Thats what I thought, I guess I'll just get the hardscape and new substrate in place and wait for them to recover. Thnx guys


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree with Bert H too. If you move them again this wekend, you will not see the crypts inside the tank anyway. I am pretty sure that all of them will turn bald. The worst part is they may not survive with the double hit. If I were you, I would postpone the move of the crypts too. Unless you have a lot of them, you can experiment by moving 50% or less of each species there to see what happens and hope for the best.


----------

